# Fleet disposals



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi,

Got a bunch of motley company cars for trade disposal, anyone suggest any companies capable of collecting from the south east for ex fleet motors.

Currently go 4 but need three quotes for internal compliance, cannot get that if I auction and currently only have 1 reliable fleet disposal firm on the books.

Thanks.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

ours used to go to auction, not sure if you have replaced them but sometimes dealers have samll traders that will buy them, you could call a couple of local traders.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Talk to Coxy914 on here. I'm sure he could help.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I know of a trader from my audi days - If you're interested


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Showshine said:


> I know of a trader from my audi days - If you're interested


Please mate, I'd appreciate that, could u PM me?,


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Danno1975 said:


> Please mate, I'd appreciate that, could u PM me?,


I'll sort a PM for you tomorrow bud


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Showshine said:


> I'll sort a PM for you tomorrow bud


Hiya mate, any chance of those contacts?, cheers ....


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Are you sending them to auction or do you want rid to a small trader?

We can collect and deliver, but it depends on where you want them taking.
We use trade plate drivers and can deliver cars anywhere in the UK.
Although we are primarily Midlands based, Kent is not a problem if they are coming nortbound.
That said, I presume you'll be sending them locally to keep the cost down.
Manheim and BCA have sites near you.
Also Aston Barclay have their main site in Chelmsford.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

OP - If it's case of moving them, I know a logistics company that do a flat rate charge of £1 per mile on 1 car basis.

If any good to you

Other that than as Coxy said, best auction routes are Manheim and BCA for a quick out on them.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

The_Bouncer said:


> OP - If it's case of moving them, I know a logistics company that do a flat rate charge of £1 per mile on 1 car basis.
> 
> If any good to you
> 
> Other that than as Coxy said, best auction routes are Manheim and BCA for a quick out on them.


That's expensive for a single driven movement.


----------

